
What's the best way to manage Slack when it's both internal and external-facing? - Dwolb
We recently started adding consultants to our Slack conversations for ease of internal communication.  However, we want to ensure sensitive customer conversations don&#x27;t leak into contractor-facing channels.<p>What are good ways to clearly delineate Slack groups as &#x27;internal&#x27; and &#x27;external&#x27; while still allowing internal groups to see and join and Slack channels they wish?
======
twobyfour
Slack now allows you to link multiple "workspaces" and share channels between
them. Maybe split your channels between two workspaces?

